# 1998 F150 or 1997 Silverado Z71?



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

I like the Z71. Lower mileage, crew cab. if you can swing the extra cheese, that would be my pick of the two


----------



## jpearson311 (Dec 29, 2009)

Mr Chips said:


> I like the Z71. Lower mileage, crew cab. if you can swing the extra cheese, that would be my pick of the two


I know! I love the way the Z71 looks, but do you know if the drive train (engine, tranny, transfer case, axles, etc) are any better in the Z71s than the F150s? Thanks!

Jesse


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

Both have been know to have tranny issues, another reason to go with lower mileage. It's often a coin toss with these. You'll talk to 10 people, 5 will have never had a problem, other 5 will say it's the last Ford/Chevy they'll even own. ford had more serious trans issues in the 2001-2005 model years


----------



## jpearson311 (Dec 29, 2009)

Mr Chips said:


> Both have been know to have tranny issues, another reason to go with lower mileage. It's often a coin toss with these. You'll talk to 10 people, 5 will have never had a problem, other 5 will say it's the last Ford/Chevy they'll even own


Just an FYI, this truck will not be my daily driver. I already have one of those. It'll be used as a work truck for the most part and occasional drives to work when the snow is too bad.


----------



## avro1 (Nov 29, 2009)

I'd go with the Z71. Ya it's 2k more but truck for truck the Chevy/GMC line has always been more expensive than the Ford. You'll pay more up front but also get more out of it when you sell. Plus in this case the Z-71 is an extend cab regular wheel base and the Ford is a regular cab and looks to be a short wheelbase. That along with the 60k mileage difference easily accounts for the 2k difference in asking price.

Have you looked at them in person yet? If they are both comparable condition wise I'd work the dealer for his best price on the Z71 and get it.


----------



## jpearson311 (Dec 29, 2009)

avro1 said:


> I'd go with the Z71. Ya it's 2k more but truck for truck the Chevy/GMC line has always been more expensive than the Ford. You'll pay more up front but also get more out of it when you sell. Plus in this case the Z-71 is an extend cab regular wheel base and the Ford is a regular cab and looks to be a short wheelbase. That along with the 60k mileage difference easily accounts for the 2k difference in asking price.
> 
> Have you looked at them in person yet? If they are both comparable condition wise I'd work the dealer for his best price on the Z71 and get it.


I'm going to look at the ford tonight, but I haven't looked at the Z71 yet. So you're telling me that when I got to sell, I'd get more out of the Z71 than I would the Ford? Thanks!

Jesse


----------



## avro1 (Nov 29, 2009)

jpearson311 said:


> So you're telling me that when I got to sell, I'd get more out of the Z71 than I would the Ford? Thanks!
> 
> Jesse


In my experience, yes. The F-150 a few years ago would have been in the 5-6k range but the Z71 would have been closer to 7-8k range.


----------



## jpearson311 (Dec 29, 2009)

avro1 said:


> In my experience, yes. The F-150 a few years ago would have been in the 5-6k range but the Z71 would have been closer to 7-8k range.


So it equals out anyway because I'd be paying more for the chevy to begin with. Even if it has a better resale value, I'd still be paying $2000 more for it anyway.


----------

